# Trek 5000 v. Specialized Tarmac



## bbulen65 (Aug 21, 2007)

I can get both of these bikes for near the same price at my local shop. Any thoughts on the advantages of one or the other?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The Trek is made in the USA (if it matters to you), and has a much better warranty on the Bontrager wheels and components.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

Actually the 5000 is made overseas of TCT carbon, if I remember right. Go with whichever one you think looks better. I personally think the Tarmac looks really ugly.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Cycler64 said:


> Actually the 5000 is made overseas of TCT carbon, if I remember right. Go with whichever one you think looks better. I personally think the Tarmac looks really ugly.


Ah, good point. It's a bit complicated, though:

The 5000 was first offered in 2005. The 2005 model was an OCLV frame. After 2005, the decision was made to spec the 5000 with TCT frames. All subsequent 5000s have been spec'd with TCT frames.

For whatever reason, I was only thinking of the 2005 model. I blame excessive coffee intake and the resulting lack of focus. 

<p>


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

go with the one that fits you the best, looks don't mean much if it doesn't fit you.


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

I tried them both, I took the Trek because of the fit. My neighbor is still pissed at me , He's the local Specialized distributor. I speed up when I pass his house


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

bsaunder said:


> go with the one that fits you the best, looks don't mean much if it doesn't fit you.


 That's some of the best advice I have seen on this forum since I started reading it.


----------

